# $300 Danner Santiams, size 43 - MAKE AN OFFER



## royalaxation (Aug 2, 2013)

*$250 Danner Santiams, size 43 - MAKE AN OFFER*

Hand-built, Made-in-America Danner Santiam hunting boots w/ Gore-tex lining and 400g Thinsulate.

Men's size 9 (43 Euro), D width.

Worn 3 times over 12 miles of mountain terrain, no fibbing. If they fit me, you can be dammed sure I'd keep them.

The boots are in near-mint condition. A slight scuff on the outside of the right boot. When you've beaten them into the ground, just send them back to Danner to be refurbished. They'll last you a lifetime.

If you know hunting boots, you know Danner Santiams are some of the best hunting boots money can buy. Full-grain leather upper. "Bob" outsole.

Retail: $350.

_Danner no longer has size 9 Santiams in stock._

*MAKE ME AN OFFER!*

PICS AND CONTACT INFO on the KSL ad: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26394190&cat=225


----------



## royalaxation (Aug 2, 2013)

Bump for reduced price -- NOW $250. MAKE ME AN OFFER!


----------

